# ist glaube mit wissenschaft vereinbar



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

ich persönlich glaube nicht an jede form der religion und denke das diese scharlatane wissenschaft nur als bedrohlich empfinden können. getreu dem motto: vertraust du mir nicht, mach die augen ganz fest zu dann siehst du es.
wie ist eure meinung dazu


----------



## mixxed_up (13. November 2010)

Nein, denn Wissenschaft basiert auf Tatsachen und Erkenntnissen, während man bei Religion nur glaubt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Der Glaube will nichts beweisen oder sucht nach Erklärungen, er gibt den Menschen nur eine Richtig vor.
Die Wissenschaft hingegen versucht das Ganze zu begreifen, begreiflich zu machen, nach Gründen, wieso etwas ist, wie es ist und warum es so sein muss, der Glaube interessiert sich nicht dafür, wieso etwas so ist, es ist eben so, weil der Glaube es vorhergibt.


----------



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

eh naja im glauben werden thesen gestellt, die sehr konkret sein können. was wäre wohl richtiger


----------



## Kaktus (13. November 2010)

These ist kein Faktum... ergo... Spekulation. Wissenschaft sucht nach Fakten und beweist diese mit Versuchen. Wie will Glaube irgendwas beweisen? Deshalb heißt es ja "Glauben" nicht "Wissen". 

Da ist nichts vereinbar, außer die Wissenschaft beweist eine Aussage aus einer Glaubensrichtung. Nur umgedreht gehts ja nicht.


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

Der Unterschied zwischen Religion und und Wissenschaft ist der, dass die Religion Tatsachen aufgrund von Glauben und Hoffnung schafft, während Wissenschaft keinen Allmachtsanspruch hat.

Die Wissenschaft arbeitet mit Modellen, die die Realität zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt am besten darstellen - ohne den Anspruch auf vollständige Richtigkeit.

Wenn ein anderes, neueres Modell, die Realität besser, bzw. detaillierter darzustellen weiß (reproduzier- und nachvollziehbar, bzw. reliabel), dann wird das alte Modell damit abgelöst.

Religion ist Bequemlichkeit, wie Richard Dawkins schon sagte:

"Ich bin gegen Religion, weil sie den Menschen lehrt damit zufrieden zu sein die Welt nicht zu verstehen"

Heil dem fliegenden Spaghetti-Monster!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Genau, und deshalb glaubt quanti nur an die Macht des Whiskys


 
Glaube ist aber nicht Macht. Macht ist, wenn man den Glauben so beeinflussen kann, dass es einen Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Glaube ist aber nicht Macht. Macht ist, wenn man den Glauben so beeinflussen kann, dass es einen Vorteile bringt.



Und ich dachte es gelte:

Wissen ist Macht - nichts wissen macht auch nix


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Ist ja auch richtig, Wissen *ist* Macht, Glaube ist aber nix.
Glaube ist das, was den Leuten eingeredet wird, damit nicht erklärt werden muss, wieso etwas ist, wie es ist.

Die Kirche fand es super, dass man früher dachte, die Erde ist der Mittelpunkt von allem.
Als die Wissenschaft herausgefunden hat, dass die Sonne im Mittelpunkt stand, war die Kirche erschüttert, man dementierte.
Dass die Wissenschaft auch daneben lag, machte erst mal nichts, denn die Sonne ist ja nicht der Mittelpunkt, sondern nur ein kleiner Stern am Rande einer Galaxie.
Aber wie die Kirche damit umgeht, dass "Gott", der ja den Menschen nach seinem Abbild erschaffen hat (gibts im Himmel überhaupt ein Klo und wie sieht denn die göttliche "Verdauung" aus? ) eben diesen Menschen auf einem durchschnittlichen Himmelskörper "gesetzt" hat, der der dritte Planet eines noch durchschnittlicheren Sterns ist, der irgendwo im "Nichts" einer durchschnittlichen Galaxie umherschwirrt, ist nirgens belegt.
Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, wo denn die "Hölle" nun ist.


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem würde mich mal interessieren, wo denn die "Hölle" nun ist.



Ganz klar: Auf meinem Schreibtisch... 

Aufräumen ist Krieg!


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2010)

Naja die Hölle ist unter dem Himmel, ist doch klar! 
Btw wenn wir Gottes Ebenbild sind kann er wohl nicht fliegen. Wie ist er dann aber im Himmel ohne runter zu fallen? 
Religion ist mMn schwachsinn, mag ja für Leute die Angst vor dem Tod haben ganz nett sein aber nichts davon kann man je beweisen. Und es gibt einfach Sachen wie Schwerkraft die das ganze dann Unmöglich Machen. Außer Gott ist ein Mutant oderso.
Ich jedenfalls hab keine Fantasiefreunde!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Btw wenn wir Gottes Ebenbild sind kann er wohl nicht fliegen. Wie ist er dann aber im Himmel ohne runter zu fallen?


 
Das ist das große Problem zwischen altem und neuem Testament.
Der Gott im alten ist ein homophober, frauenfeindlicher Tyrann. 

Das Problem bei den Religion ist leider, dass sie praktisch nur von Männern geschrieben wurden. Also haben die festgelegt, wie sich dei Frau zu verhalten hat. Dass dann die Frau nicht so gut bei wegkommt, ist daher logisch.
Es wird Zeit, dass die Religion sich einer Reform unterzieht und sich den neuen Erkenntnissen anpasst.

Was macht ein Muslim eigentlich zu Fastenzeit, wenn er am Pol ist und es dort nie dunkel wird?
Verhungern?


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was macht ein Muslim eigentlich zu Fastenzeit, wenn er am Pol ist und es dort nie dunkel wird?
> Verhungern?


Das muss ich in Reli fragen^^ 

Ich glaub die Bibel war Ursprünglich einfach als Roman oderso gedacht, konnt damals ja niemand Wissen das irgentwelche Paranoide Menschen das wirklich glauben 
Aber ich weiß echt nicht wie die Menschen die einen Glauben haben (ich bin extrem Ungläubig, alles was man nicht beweisen kann gibts nicht!) einfach alles hinnehmen können ohne jegliche Begründung, beweise o.ä.
Das würd mich wahnsinnig machen mein Leben nach etwas zu richten was es so eigentlich nicht geben kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Die Bibel ist ein Sammelordner für Geschichten, die sich damals zugetragen hat.
Dass die Geschichten der Wahrheit entsprechen, mag sicherlich möglich sein, aber wie das bei allen Geschichten ist, sie werden ausgeschmückt oder vereändert, außerdem werden Geschichten eh nur von Siegern geschrieben.


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2010)

Mhm. Ich denke nicht das auch nur eine Geschichte alá "Der Blinde kann wieder sehen" "Der Tote lebt wieder" o.ä. auch nur annähernd so passiert ist. Mag sein das Jesus einfach im Koma war, man ihn  für Tot hielt und er aber in dieser Komischen Höhle wieder aus dem Koma erwacht ist oderso, damals war man ja noch nicht so weit mit der Medizin. 

Btw könnt ihr euch vorstellen das jemand wie ich vom Schulsystem gezwungen wird Religionsunterricht besuchen?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Wieso nicht.
Der Blinde hatte einen temporalen Schaden am Sehnerv. entweder ist er durch einen Unfall angeschwollen und er konnte nichts mehr sehen, als die Schwellung abgeklungen ist, konnte er wieder sehen.
Bei Toten ist das nicht anders.
Stell dir mal vor, du fällst in eiskaltes Wasser, dann gehst du unter. Du kühlst schnell aus. Durch die Kälte wird das Gehirn geschützt und du bist "praktisch" tot.
Man zieht dich aus dem Wasser, guck nach. Kein Herzschlag, nichts.
Man schleppt dich ins Haus (Tote wurden halt beerdingt, aber nicht am See ) und hält dich so, dass das Wasser aus den Lunken läuft und weil dich alle drücken, wird dein Herz so massiert, dass es wieder zu schlagen beginnt.
Schwupps, bist du von den Toten auferstanden.


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2010)

Naja, hab ja gesagt das es wenn sowas passiert ist Medizinische Irrtümer waren. 
Aber in der Bibel steht es ja ungefähr so:
"Üb0r Jesus hat im aufs Gesicht gelangt und er konnte wieder sehen nach Drölfzig Jahren Blindheit!"
"Üb0r Jesus hat ihr die Hand aufgelegt und sie lebte wieder, w00t?"


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Jesus ist angeblich auch übers Wasser gelaufen und das muss nicht heißen, dass er tatsächlilch über Wasser gelaufen ist, sondern dass es nur eine Metapher war.
Ebenso wie die Typen, die er "geheilt" haben soll.
Das sind halt Geschichten. Er wird als Heilsspringer gesehen, Er hat von 1000 Leuten vielleicht einen geheilt, aber nicht, weil er übermenschliche Fähigkeiten hat, sondern weil einerseits der Placebo Effekt zum Tragen kam und andererseits, weil einige Krankheiten psychosomatisch waren.

Du musst bedenken, dass die Leute damals absolut keine Ahnung hatten, wie der Orgasmismus funktioniert, niemand wusste was, keiner hat geforscht, alle hatten keine Ahnung.


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2010)

Jo stimmt schon. 
Nur um so erschreckender find ich es das heute noch Menschen an diesem Glauben festhalten wo man Rational erklären kann was man früher nur mit "Gottes Zorn" o.ä. hinterlegen konnte. Und wer das nicht glaubte wurde verbrannt. 
Damals hatte man ja praktisch keine andere Wahl, heute herrscht Religionsfreiheit und man kann alles Erklären, was für einen Sinn hat Religion also noch? 
Den Menschen die Angst vorm Tot nehmen? Eher nicht da sie auch die Hölle fürchten müssen. Und nach Auslegung meiner Religionslehrerin ist die Hölle schlimmer als das was ich glaube was nach dem Tot passiert (Verwesung, nichts weiter).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2010)

Jep, und wenn man dann einen gläubigen Menschen fragt, wo Gott war, als das Erdbeben tausende Menschen getötet hat, dann heißt es immer nur, dass sie nun an einem besseren Ort sind. 
Wieso also springen diese Tyen nicht von der Brücke, ist doch dann angeblich besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was macht ein Muslim eigentlich zu Fastenzeit, wenn er am Pol ist und es dort nie dunkel wird?
> Verhungern?



Verhungern muss da gar keiner. Wem es schlecht geht, der darf Essen, wann er will. Aber da man am Nordpol selten lange bleibt und am Südpol nur zu Forschungszwecken (was sich mit den religiösen Verpflichtungen wärend der Fastenzeit beist), sollte er den Zeitraum lieber gleich für ne Pilgerfahrt nutzten 


Mal zurück zum Thema:

Nein.

Man kann (oder sollte zumindest nicht) etwas glauben, dass man (besser) weiß. Damit teilt sich das unendliche Feld der Erkenntniss in zwei Bereiche. Den Bereich, der durch die Wissenschaft bereits erklärt wird und in dem es nichts mehr zu glauben gibt - und in den Bereich, zu dem die Wissenschaft nichts zu sagen hat (ggf. noch nichts) und in dem man nur Glauben kann. Dabei ist es übrigens kein so großer Unterschied, ob man nun glaubt, was in der P.M. oder in der Bibel zusammenphantisiert wird 
Auch methodisch stellen beide einen reinen Wiederspruch dar (weswegen z.B. die Forderung nach Schöpfungslehre im Biounterricht selbst aus Perspektive von Leuten, die die Evolutionstheorie für falsch halten, sinnlos sein sollte. sollte  )

Die zweite, imho wichtigere Frage ist aber:

Ist das ein Problem?
Für strenggläubige ist natürlich das stetige verschieben der Grenzlinie zwischen beiden Bereichen schmerzvoll, wenn ihre Religion eine wichtige Aussage zu diesem Bereich gemacht und zugleich Unfehlbarkeit beansprucht hat - aber das ist erstaunlich selten der Fall. Der Kern jeder Religion beschäftigt sich mit der Gesellschaft und (meines Eindruckes nach eher sekundär) mit ihrer Beziehung zu höheren Wesen. Zu beiden Punkten wird die Naturwissenschaft (an andere wurde hier bislang wohl gar nicht gedacht?) nie etwas (abschließendes) sagen und Sozialwissenschaften stehen i.d.R. vor ähnlichen Problemen in der Beweisführung, wie Religionen selbst, so dass man zu jeder alzu schmerzlichen Erkenntniss notfalls eine der Religion nicht wiedersprechende Gegenmeinung findet.

Was imho wirklich in Konflikt mit strukturiertem Glauben, d.h. Religionen steht, dass ist gesellschaftliche Entwicklung, Politik und Verhaltensweisen. (und da sind Unvereinbarkeiten imho zahlreich, schwerwiegend, unterschätzt und werden in aller Regel nicht adäquat geklärt)
Naturwissenschaften hatten höchstens mal Probleme mit Kirchen - aber die sind ein ganz anderes Thema und hatten in dieser Hinsicht auch denkbar wenig mit Religion geschweige denn Glaube zu tun.


----------



## Uter (15. November 2010)

Ich würd mit ja antworten.

Dafür hab ich 2 Gründe.

1. Einer der Hauptaussagen von allen Religionen ist die Erklärung des Lebens. Die Wissenschaft kann das (noch) nicht. Es ist zwar möglich DNA zu erstell, zu klonen und die Eigenschaften der Lebewesen zu ändern (Genmanipulation), allerdings ist es (noch) nicht möglich aus nicht lebenden Stoffen leben zu schaffen. Hier schaltet sich mein Ansatz ein. Entweder man glaubt, dass etwas göttliches nötig ist oder man glaubt, dass man es noch schaffen kann. Ersteres wär der Glauben an etwas göttliches und die Akzeptanz der Wissenschaft.

2. Die Wissenschaft nimmt allgemeine Situationen und formuliert durch diese Erfahrungen Regeln. Inzwischen ist die Wissenschaft soweit, dass sie selbst ihrer eigenen Regeln widerlegen kann (z.B. Relativitätstheorie). Daraus folgt, dass man selbst, wenn man an die Wissenschaft "glaubt" nur sicher die Religionen widerlegen und die Wissenschaft bestätigen könnte, wenn man alle Gesetze kennen würde (bzw. wüsste welche sicher stimmen und welche nicht), dieser Zustand wird jedoch nie erreicht werden. 
Also: "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß."


----------



## Sash (15. November 2010)

würde bei uns die religion noch ein mitsprache recht haben was forschung angeht, wäre die erde immer noch eine scheibe. kurz gesagt, es ist nicht vereinbar.


----------

